# 146 Board bag too small?



## 8ighty (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi, 

I'm looking at getting a board bag for my 142 volume shifted board and had my eye on a Burton Wheelie Gig. Just wondering if the 146 size (150cm actual length) would be too small to fit much else in? E.g. Boots, helmet, tuning kit etc.

The next size up is a 156 (160cm actual length) so I'm concerned about the amount of slack if I can't keep it filled. 

Any insight into the capacity of a 146 vs a 156 bag would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

146 will be fine.

Here are our wheelie gigs with 3 boards in each in their own space saver bags, 2 pair bindings, boots etc. You break them down and layer them up to fit them in better.

The only problem is that a wheelie Gig will last you for decades so if you take longer boards in the future you are stuck with the length limit of the 146 (149ish max). 

I've managed to find cheap mint condition WG on Gumtree for around $Au100 in the past. I used to have a wheelie locker 166 and loaded it up with like 32kg but with OHS now most Airlines generally restrict to 23kg max baggage limit.










Wheelie Gig156
2 x boards (155/155) 2 x binding, Ski boots, poles, ski's (143). weight 22kg











Wheelie Gig 166
3 x boards (159/163/161), 1 x binding, 2 snowboard boots, Weight 22kg.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Auski has a sale this weekend. You can also get extra 5% off with promo code "TAKE5"

A few 146 gig bags at good prices.









Gig Snowboard Bag 2019


Burton Gig Bag Snowboard Bag 2016 available now at Auski - ski and snowboard store Australia. Own it now, pay later with Zip




www.auski.com.au


----------



## 8ighty (Apr 7, 2020)

Craig51 said:


> 146 will be fine.
> 
> Here are our wheelie gigs with 3 boards in each in their own space saver bags ...


Thanks for getting the pictures, really helps me get a sense of actually how big the bags are.

I'm a smaller guy so I'd think the biggest board I'd ever purchase would be a 151 (unless I put on some serious weight haha), but I really like the feeling of riding a shorter more nimble board so would probably end up sticking to 148/9, manufacturer permitting.



Craig51 said:


> Auski has a sale this weekend. You can also get extra 5% off with promo code "TAKE5"


Very tempting... but I think I'd want to 'future proof' the bag and get the wheelie version, which is cheaper at Rhythm atm. Happen to know of any promo codes there?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Wheelie Gig isn't that good for use domestically in the car etc. It's really a travel bag for going O/S or domestic flights. It's pretty big. I have all my boards in Gig bags for use in Australia.

To get a new Gig bag for $80 is a fantastic price.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I don't muck around with anything just the right size. I'd rather pack easily so always get bigger but make sure you get wheels if you go that way. I pack 2 or 3 boards in my bag but in such a way that it doesn't sag as the boards are a foot shorter than the bag.


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

I have the 156 Wheelie Gig and usually ride from a 148-153. When we travel I just take that and a backpack. It fits everything, but I always hit 50 lbs before I stuff the bag. It's heavy empty. But I have had it for 10 years and it is still in great shape.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I’m looking for a second bag, I’ve got the Rome Nomad which fits 3 boards but with everything else is a bit heavy. Looking at a dakine low roller which I’ll cart and the Rome bad the daughter can carry with the PPlatter and some gear.


----------

